# Springfield, MO HERF - November 22nd



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I will be back in my home town the weekend of 11/22/08 and I am putting together a little herf. Meet up at Just for Him around noon and if we shut them down we can move down to the RyJ Bar. I will be more than happy to pick people up if need be and I can make any other neccessary agrangments. Let me know if interested.

1)Cigar_Joel
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

1)Cigar_Joel
2)GKitty217 + mystery guest
3)
4)
5)


Where's everybody at on this one??


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

There are four others from another board coming. Glad you can make it 


GKitty217 said:


> 1)Cigar_Joel
> 2)GKitty217 + mystery guest
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm trying to convice the wife about this. :tu


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Da*n Joel! If it was on the 21st, I'd stop by on my way North. As it is we will probably be crossing paths as you head South. Smoke one for me!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Counting down to seeing my herfin' homies....

bump bump bumpity bump


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

The one week and two days bump...

1)Cigar_Joel
2)GKitty217 + mystery guest
3)CaddoMoney + mystery guest
4)
5)

keepin' up with the Kitty...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

CaddoMoney said:


> The one week and two days bump...
> 
> 1)Cigar_Joel
> 2)*GKitty217 + mystery guest*
> ...


I have met both of you.....and neithr has any friends.....what gives?!?!?!? :ss


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I have met both of you.....and neithr has any friends.....what gives?!?!?!? :ss


True, but I have some inflatable friends...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

CaddoMoney said:


> True, but I have some inflatable friends...


Does she smoke? Girls like that seem to shy away from flame??


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I have met both of you.....and neithr has any friends.....what gives?!?!?!? :ss


Why you always gotta pick on the girl... and Andrew? 

It's not really a mystery. In fact, most of you probably already know this person is coming. I just didn't want to put up someone's name in here if they've gone through so much trouble to erase their existence from these hallowed threads. If you haven't figure out by now who my long haired toe-tapping friend is, you don't know me at all.

Now, Andrew.... he has no friends... just the coolest freakin phone I've ever seen. It's better than a friend.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

1)Cigar_Joel
2)GKitty217 + mystery guest
3)CaddoMoney + mystery guest
4)dkbmusic
5)


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Does she smoke? Girls like that seem to shy away from flame??


Her wool doesn't like the flame either but it's worth the risk....

baaaaaaaaa!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> It's not really a mystery. In fact, most of you probably already know this person is coming. I just didn't want to put up someone's name in here if they've gone through so much trouble to erase their existence from these hallowed threads. If you haven't figure out by now who my long haired toe-tapping friend is, you don't know me at all.


Sounds like a real loser Crystal, glad I'm tied up with work that weekend.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Chad's not coming?!?!?!?!

I call dibs on the head of the table!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like one helluva good time. The RyJ Bar looks nice. I may have to stop in thre next time I am up that way.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like one helluva good time. The RyJ Bar looks nice. I may have to stop in thre next time I am up that way.


They have a nice smoking area, not bad selection of drinks and some dang fine coffee.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing - meeting everybody this weekend.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Gettin' excited. I'd tap my toes if I knew how to tap 'em. :chk


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

1)Cigar_Joel
2)GKitty217 + *2 mystery guests
*3)CaddoMoney + mystery guest
4)dkbmusic
5)

Ha! I have more friends than Andrew now!!! :chk

Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> Ha! I have more friends than Andrew now!!! :chk
> Looking forward to Saturday.


I'm picking up hitchhikers on the way and/or sheep - I'm also bringing Tom from myspace - so there


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> I'm picking up hitchhikers on the way and/or sheep - I'm also bringing Tom from myspace - so there


And don't forget the BANJO PLAYER!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> And don't forget the BANJO PLAYER!


And I thought you were busy this weekend and couldn't come up... silly me :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> And I thought you were busy this weekend and couldn't come up... silly me :ss


Yeah, forgot...my bad.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at Noon tomorrow!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone at Noon tomorrow!


Bastages....the whole lot of ya!!!!

Have a great time.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bastages....the whole lot of ya!!!!
> 
> Have a great time.


Certain that we will.

Too bad you won't be there.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I won't be able to make it at Noon, but I'll try and catch up with you guys later on that afternoon or evening.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Rise 'n shine boys and girls - herf on!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I was supposed to be Crystal's second "Mystery Guest" today. But I have developed a nice head cold, so I have to stay home!  Dangit -- the wife had finally given me permission to attend one of these things and I can't make it! You guys and gals have a great time. :ss


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank God, JHawk posted. I was prepping myself for the relentless "brotherly love" when one of my mystery guests turned out to be "imaginary".

As soon as my mystery guest signs in, we'll hit the road. See you guys about Noonish.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Had an awesome time - sorry that some of you couldn't make it - it was really a great afternoon, now I'm looking forward to the Hillbilly Herf!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Once again, another great time spent in the company of BOTLs and SOTLs. Great group of generous people insured that everyone had a good time.


----------

